# The Ugly Truth About Steroid Use for Women



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 13, 2011)

The Ugly Truth About Steroid Use for Women – SexySade69 | Steroid Blog - AAS Information



The Ugly Truth About Steroid Use for Women
*By-SexySade69*


This  is a topic that many women do not like to discuss and in a lot of  cases, they're not educated on when they're introduced to gear. There  are many benefits to using gear, for whatever reason, whether it be for  quality of life, prevention of cancer, hormone replacement therapy,  athletics, etc. However, there are some consequences to using gear, some  that are not avoidable, and some even permanent.


I know I preach a  lot about the positive aspects of using gear to both men and women. But  it is my duty to also warn the women about the side effects and what to  expect. I am not just giving information on the side effects out of  textbook knowledge, I am also sharing personal experience having been on  gear for some time myself and from guidance that I have provided other  women, having witnessed their experiences as well.


The immune  system has some dependency on estrogen. It is very common for female  bodybuilders and athletes who take antiestrogens during their gear  cycles to get sick more often. So if you plan on taking antiestrogens,  like during cutting cycles, please be aware of this and take necessary  precautions to help prevent illnesses like the commond cold.


The  reason short esters and mild AAS are recommended when women express  interest in using gear is basically because of the side effects that are  to be expected. Any AAS that have strong androgenic activity are going  to have an effect on women, whether one likes it or not. The dose,  duration, and frequency determine the impact of these side effects. Low  dose, infrequent, and short cycle periods are encouraged to help avoid  or mitigate such side effects and the off-cycle period recommended to be  twice the time of the on-cycle. This is just a general recommendation  and not something that is sure to prevent or help clear up any side  effects. A woman has to pay close attention to her body and be very  aware of any changes she experiences when on cycle. If any side effects  are not wanted, a woman should change dose or come off cycle as soon as  possible if she starts to notice them.


There are women who choose  to tolerate side effects and some who have no choice. Women who choose  to are usually competitors and learn to adapt to changes they have to  make in their lifestyle to accommodate. The women who have no choice are  usually cancer patients in remission, some with muscle-wasting  diseases, or those with the lack of hormones produced naturally due to  hysterectomies, menopause, post menopause, etc.
What changes in  lifestyle are we talking about? Changes like shaving (the face, around  nipples, belly, even chest, arms and sometimes back), coping with  hairloss and hair-thinning, and changes to the shape of the body and  face. These side effects are real and can turn a woman's world upside  down to maintain if she is not prepared for such consequences.


I  grew up with hirsutism (hair growth on the face), so I was accustomed to  shaving. I'll admit, it got worse when I went on HRT, so the one thing I  had to get used to was the 5 o'clock shadow and sometimes shaving twice  a day. I'm afraid for women, hair growth on the face takes a very long  time to decrease after going off gear if they develop this side effect.  It's not permanent, but if you don't come off the gear and stay off for  an extended period of time, you're going to have to get used to dealing  with the facial hair for a very long time.


I used to have long,  dark, thick hair and lots of it. After 2 years of HRT, which consisted  of 250mg of test cyp weekly, my hair started thinning and shedding.  Cycles that I have done on my own when preparing for competitions  increased the shedding and hairloss. I still have quite a bit of my hair  left, but I have a receding hairline and thinning to the point where  it's noticeable. Luckily I don't have bald spots, but I am taking  dutasteride to stop the shedding and help regrow my hair. I struggled  with this side effect. At first it didn't seem too bad, but it reached a  point where I was being called "Sir" or "Dude" when going to public  places, even when wearing makeup. I had dealt with hairloss before, but  it all grew back quickly after chemotherapy for cancer. Being on gear  for a long period of time will not grow the hair back. The conversion of  testosterone to DHT is what causes the hairloss and thinning. My  husband and I discussed the options I had to take care of my hair. We  had considered hair extensions, weaves, and wigs. After some research  and discussions with my oncologist, he suggested taking finasteride and  had prescribed it to me along with minoxidil. After a year of both, it  didn't help. Finally, through research of my own, I learned about  dutasteride and its promising effects on women post-menopause with  androgenetic alopecia. My doctors weren't willing to prescribe it since  it hasn't been approved for use in women at the time, still don't think  it is, so I got a hold of some on my own. I have been using it for  several months and it has been helping quite a bit. I've noticed some  regrowth in my hairline and some thickening of my existing hair. The  shedding has stopped, so that's even better. The reason for this  decision was, we didn't want to take the option of coming off the  HRT/cancer prevention. Life is still more important than my hair and my  husband and I don't want me to have another relapse. We decided that if  all else fails, I do the Sinead O'Connor and get a wig of his choice.  LOL!!


The changes to my body and face that I experienced were loss  of breast fat, loss of bodyfat, increase in muscle mass and stronger  jawline (although not prominent, I still noticed a difference). There  are some women who are very lucky and get away with still looking very  feminine throughout cycles and even after many cycles of gear. But  changes will occur through long term use and I believe a woman needs to  understand and be prepared to deal with this should she choose to use  gear for long periods of time. My husband and I didn't have fond  experiences with HGH, I guess you could call us "pussies" for not  enjoying the carpal tunnel side effects. So we didn't have to worry  about the possibility of developing acromegalia. 



However, I have seen a  rare few women develop this condition through long term GH use and the  changes they go through are permanent, there's no hope to change or  mitigate them once they're done. Prime example - Nicole Bass. Even  without GH use, there are still some masculinizing changes that a  woman's face and body will experience through long term AAS use. I'm  afraid facial changes are permanent and only a very few surgical  procedures can help to change that.


So ladies, don't take this as  me trying to "scare" you into not using AAS. That is your decision and a  personal choice only you can make. I just want to make you aware of  very real possibilities depending on what you choose to do and how you  decide to do it.


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 14, 2011)

I think this is an extreme case and the kind you just aren't going to see much anymore w/ where FBB is going these days. But it is the end result of continued and heavy use. You're screwing w/ your hormone levels and there's no such thing as "no sides".


----------



## lymbo (Dec 14, 2011)

I have heard lots of horror stories over the years….I worked in this industry as a spokes model for 12 years never competed but did consider figure back in the 90's but “KNEW” what it would take..not for me …I became friends and knew a lots of female competitors and also worked with a few of them...through my social involvement with them I just got the impression that’s what it takes …I don’t wish harm on anyone and hope people who use have a good understanding of what they are doing…but most don’t


----------



## zespheley (Dec 14, 2011)

now what about the HGH without giving yourself shots?  Is there such a thing and is it "safer"? I'm still learning bout all this


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 14, 2011)

lymbo said:


> I have heard lots of horror stories over the years???.I worked in this industry as a spokes model for 12 years never competed but did consider figure back in the 90's but ???KNEW??? what it would take..not for me ???I became friends and knew a lots of female competitors and also worked with a few of them...through my social involvement with them I just got the impression that???s what it takes ???I don???t wish harm on anyone and hope people who use have a good understanding of what they are doing???but most don???t



I don't think "Figure" (at least NPC Figure) existed until 2001. And even then it was awfully "bikini-ish". What federation were you considering?


----------



## onefastlady (Dec 17, 2011)

thanks for this post. It would be interesting to know what she was taking


----------

